# New Find ~ Super Nice Original 1941 Monark



## Nickinator (Feb 21, 2015)

Was going to wait for Sunday's Finds, but I think this one deserves it's own post. 

Picked this up at an estate sale early this AM, has been in an attic for 70 years. 
Speedo says 120 miles, and I believe it. This is definitely one of the nicest og paint bike we've seen. 

Still has 70 years of dust etc on it, but Nick doesn't want to clean it. Shocker. 
Will definitely need some new tires, saying it has flat spots is an understatement. 

Enjoy!
Darcie/Nick


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Feb 21, 2015)

Absolutly  beautiful bike. Nice job scoring this and the story's great. Rob.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice bicycle


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 21, 2015)

WOW that thing is beautiful!  Nice score!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 21, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh mama. Sweet.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow!!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## mike j (Feb 21, 2015)

One well preserved Grande Dame.


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow, congrats on a great find.  Spectacular survivor!!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2015)

The condition of that beauty is really amazing. And no wonder there are flat spots on the tires, it says inflate only to 22 pounds. Sounds like a flat tire even when it's pumped up.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 21, 2015)

You snagged that bike, wrestled with ebay _AND_ threw down a rant here today !

My, you've had a big day 

pap
.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 21, 2015)

DAMN! Nice score. How do you get all those great bikes? Do you pit want ads in the paper? Great find.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 22, 2015)

nice,my mom has this same bike,and its the bike that got me into this hobby.if you ever come across a tank that fits this bike I would be very interested.nice score nick!!


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 22, 2015)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> You snagged that bike, wrestled with ebay _AND_ threw down a rant here today !
> 
> My, you've had a big day
> 
> ...




Haha LOL yeah I was on a roll! 
Darcie


----------



## oskisan (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice find! Congrats!


----------



## Madness7 (Feb 22, 2015)

glad it's finally out of the dark attic....


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 22, 2015)

*new find*

wow super nice find. i like i really like the colour thanks for putting the pictures on darcie and nick.  from bicycle larry


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 22, 2015)

Madness7 said:


> glad it's finally out of the dark attic....




I know, yet I think that dark attic is why the colors are still so bright and vibrant, hardly ever see that, especially on the reds.


Darcie


----------



## vincev (Feb 22, 2015)

Great score!


----------



## bike (Feb 22, 2015)

You know me I say hang it up with the og tires!  a little air at a time when it is warm who knows

congrats!


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice bike,, you need to douse that bike down with a bottle of toilet bowl cleaner, set outside for about 48 hour to give it a bunch of rusty rotten patina. There's a civil code against bikes like that, so hurry,  before ya get a criminal violation for owning it!.


----------



## stoney (Feb 22, 2015)

She is a beauty. Love the colors. Congrats.


----------



## Madness7 (Feb 22, 2015)

I know, yet I think that dark attic is why the colors are still so bright and vibrant, hardly ever see that, especially on the reds.

I'm sure that's why they are so bright. Perhaps it should only right at night.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 22, 2015)

yeah! A bike for Vampires!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 22, 2015)

That's pretty amazing!
It sure looks to have been carefully ridden for 120 miles, then stored in the attic/time capsule everysince.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 22, 2015)

very nice bicycle!


----------

